# Horses' tails cut - Ayrshire



## dibbin (14 June 2016)

Morning all. A girl I know has just posted photos on one of our local horsey FB groups. 2 of her horses had their tails cut last night, it looks like about half the thickness of the tail has been taken off below the dock. Apparently they were both very spooky to catch this morning.

Just thought others in the area should be made aware - she's on a private yard in South Ayrshire.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (14 June 2016)

I don't know why but I suddenly thought - someone needs long horse hair to make plaited jewellery to sell?


----------



## dibbin (14 June 2016)

At the moment the leading theory on the FB page appears to be witchcraft, so I suppose anything's possible. 

Horrible thing to happen


----------



## ycbm (14 June 2016)

dibbin said:



			At the moment the leading theory on the FB page appears to be witchcraft, so I suppose anything's possible. 

Horrible thing to happen 

Click to expand...


Jewellery or rocking horses would be my guess. And I think the thief is probably a horse lover too, and didn't take all the hair off one horse, leaving them something to swat flies with. Damned annoying!


----------



## merlin100 (14 June 2016)

I don't know of any real witches who'd do such a thing, the vast majority being nature loving.  This happened up here in Irvine a number of years ago and right before the Marymass Parade was due to take place, the inference was that it was sabotage of some description.  To be honest, someone would have to be really desperate and cruel to do that to a living creature.  There are some really nasty people out there!


----------



## merlin100 (16 June 2016)

There could be another reason other than witch witchcraft and jewellery.  Apparently some dark or black witches hold covens on the longest day of the year (Summer Solstice) and this could coincide with the timing of the poor animal's tail getting hacked.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 June 2016)

Probably someone needing extra hair for false plaits just before the Highland Show.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (16 June 2016)

One of these is also going to the RHS I think


----------

